# Other Languages > XML, HTML, Javascript, Web and CSS >  Cannot align table

## sapator

Hi. I'm trying to center the table to display in the center of screen, however whatever I tried does not do that (margin,align etc).
Any ideas (I'm including the align so you can see where is the start of the div).
Thanks



```

  <div id="divextend" style="margin:0px; align="center";"  >
                 <br /><br />
     
             <table>
                 <tr >
                     <td >
                  <asp:Panel ID="Panel2" runat="server" Visible="false">
                      <div style="margin:0px auto; display:block; width:1500px">
          <table style="border:solid;width:45%; border-color:black;">      
            <tr>
                <td colspan="2">                  
                    <telerik:RadLabel runat="server" Text="Ημ/νία Έκδοσης:" Width="150"></telerik:RadLabel>                   
                    <telerik:RadTextBox  runat="server" Text="" ID="fldDatecreated" Enabled="false" BackColor="LightYellow"></telerik:RadTextBox>
                </td>
                          
            </tr>
              <tr>
                  <td colspan="2">                      
                       <telerik:RadLabel runat="server" Text="Ημ/νία Λήξης:" Width="150"></telerik:RadLabel>                    
                       <telerik:RadTextBox  runat="server" Text="" ID="fldDateexpire" Enabled="false" BackColor="LightYellow"></telerik:RadTextBox>
                      </td>
              </tr>

               <tr>
                  <td colspan="2">
                       <telerik:RadLabel runat="server" Text="Αρχικό Ποσό:" Width="150"></telerik:RadLabel>
                       <telerik:RadTextBox  runat="server" Text="" ID="fldInitialamount" Enabled="false" BackColor="LightYellow"></telerik:RadTextBox>
                      </td>
                   </tr>

                 <tr>
                  <td colspan="2">
                       <telerik:RadLabel runat="server" Text="Υπόλοιπο Ποσό:" Width="150"></telerik:RadLabel>
                       <telerik:RadTextBox  runat="server" Text="" ID="fldRefundamount" Enabled="false" BackColor="LightYellow"></telerik:RadTextBox>
                      </td>
                   </tr>

                 <tr>
                  <td colspan="2">
                       <telerik:RadLabel runat="server" Text="Επέκταση-Ημέρες:" Width="150"></telerik:RadLabel>
                      <telerik:RadComboBox ID="fldDays" runat="server">
                        <Items>
                             <telerik:RadComboBoxItem Value="5" Text="5" />
                            <telerik:RadComboBoxItem Value="15" Text="15" />
                            <telerik:RadComboBoxItem Value="30" Text="30" />
                            <telerik:RadComboBoxItem Value="60" Text="60" />
                        </Items>
                    </telerik:RadComboBox>
                      </td>
                   </tr>

                   <tr>                
                    <td style="text-align:center;">
                  <br />              
                     <telerik:RadButton ID="ReturnButton1" Text="Επέκταση Πιστωτικού" OnClientClicked="
                          OnClientItemClicked"  runat="server" Width="158px" Visible="true" OnClick="ReturnButton1_Click">
                     </telerik:RadButton>
                    </td>
                   </tr>

              </table>
                          </div>
                      </asp:Panel>
                      </td>
                      </tr>
                             </table>
                                                              

                </div>
```

----------


## techgnome

Drop the align, set margin: atuo;


also, if you plan to use quotes for properties like margin or align, either 1) don't use quotes internally 


```
style="margin:0px; align=center;"  >
```

or 2) if you insist, use the opposite quoting marks:


```
style="margin:0px; align='center';"  >
```

And lastly, the = isn't used in the style tag:


```
style="margin:0px; align:center;"  >
```

But it would be used in the TABLE's align property, in that case you would use quote marks.


```
style="margin:0px;" align='center';"  >
```

Personally when I need to center an HTML object, I manipulate the margin style property.



```
style="margin:auto;"  >
```


-tg

----------


## sapator

Closest I can get is do this on the table:
 <table style="border:solid;width:45%; border-color:black;margin:0px auto;display:block;">    

It aligns somewhat, not completely centered but better than everything I check. The issue here is that  ReturnButton1 moves a little to the left (I could "push" it probably)

----------

